# 65 GTO Steering Wheel



## fst65gto (Oct 24, 2004)

Wanted : Stock steering wheel for 65 GTO . Blue , in excellent condition . Or 65 blue steering wheel with near perfect chrome that I can send out to be redone . My car has a wood steering wheel which is perfect but not year correct . Am willing to trade and I've seen these wheels on Ebay for over $180.00 .

Thank you ,
George


----------

